# estar como un tren



## IlPetaloCremisi

Otra pregunta:

Qué significa "estar como un tren"? Es algo como decir "ser muy activo"?


----------



## Martin_

"Estoy como loco" puede ser tambien, "estar embalado" (que no es el mismo "embalado" de "empaquetar")


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Puede ser atractivo?


----------



## Martin_

*A*tractivo? *C*ome bello? *N*o se, aca no se usa así, pero puede ser, como dice la oración?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

No tengo contexto! Solo tengo una serie de modismos  que debo aprender...


----------



## Martin_

mmmm.... mira un ejemplo en una conversación seria: 

-¿Cómo venis en la facultad?
- estoy como un tren, vengo aprobando todas.

*E*spero que te sirva...


----------



## la italianilla

En Madrid y me parece también en otros sitios de la Península Ibérica: estar "bueno como el queso" o también "estar como un treno" =
está muy bueno/a (tener un buen cuerpo, ser atractivo)
Mira este hilo muy interesante y sobretodo este mensaje
Ciao!


----------



## betulina

Sí, por aquí "estar como un tren" es ser muy atractivo, aunque ahora creo que ya suena un poco anticuado/infantil.


----------



## Cristina.

Estar como un tren, o como para parar un tren :.1. frs. coloqs. U. para denotar que una persona es muy atractiva.

Estar como un tren: essere bona/bonazza/figa, essere uno schianto, bella da morire, un bel pezzo d'uomo, essere un bel fusto, figo.

"Estar como un tren" es más antiguo que "estar como un queso" y se dice mucho menos.
Estar como un tren  o estar como un camión : porque un hombre o una mujer de características espectaculares pueden parecer "arrolladores y potentes" como un tren o un camión.


----------



## Neuromante

"Como un queso" tiene una connotación lasciva que no tiene "como un tren"


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mil gracias a todos!


----------



## Cristina.

Neuromante said:


> "Como un queso" tiene una connotación lasciva que no tiene "como un tren"



No estoy de acuerdo. Si digo que Richard Gere está como un queso es una forma coloquial de decir que es muy guapo, no tiene por qué ser lasciva.
Hay la misma lascividad diciendo que George Clooney está como un queso que diciendo que George Clooney está muy bueno o como un tren (esta última desfasada).
Evidentemente, cuando alguien es muy guapo o muy guapa suele llevar aparejado un sentimiento lascivo, pero para mí hay la misma lascividad en decir "está muy bueno" que en decir "está como un queso".


----------



## Neuromante

No estoy de acuerdo:
Si dices que George Cloney está como un queso implica que le ves morbo. "Como un queso" no significa que tiene un buen físico o sea guapo, sólo que te pone.


----------



## xeneize

Acá se dice eso de_ essere un treno_ para alguien muy atractivo, no es muy común pero lo oí. En la Argentina no se usa con este sentido, y lo de _queso_ tampoco.
Sí se dice ser _un camión_.


----------



## Malaia

jejeje...yo cuando digo que un hombre está como un tren lo que quiero decir es que está para hacerle más de un favor, que está rebueno,papasito...maschio!! de toma pan y moja.


----------

